# DST fix for series 1



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

It seems that the fix for DST on the SD TiVos is being sent.
See this report on the TiVo Community forum.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=343054

Can Earl verify this?


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I guess no one still has series 1 DVRs in operation.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Still waiting for it on my Sony SAT-T60.


----------



## biker (Mar 6, 2007)

I got it tonight!


----------



## moxie1617 (Nov 15, 2005)

I recommend everyone who hasn't gotten the update check to see when their next scheduled call is due. Mine wasn't scheduled until 3/12 so I forced a call yesterday and then again today. On today's call the update arrived. I forgot where I read it but it was said that two calls are required to get the upgrade.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

My DSR6000 and T60 now has the update.
Anyone know why it skipped 6.3a?


----------



## moxie1617 (Nov 15, 2005)

My neighbor has a Sony DirecTivo, I assume it's the T60. What version should he be on if he has received the DST fix? I want to give him a heads up.


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

3.5b


----------



## moxie1617 (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks


----------

